# Ho Ho Ho for Lisa.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Santa came early and dropped this off for Lisa. I got it at Sportman Warehouse the other day for $400. Mounted a cheaper 3-9 leupold on it too. It's a .243 Weatherby Vanguard. I'm not real fond of the tupperware stock and I have some tuning up to do, bed action, lighter trigger spring, lap the bolt and float the barrel, but that's something I like to do. Maybe now she'll keep her lotion-slathered hands off my guns :mrgreen: .
Shhhh, don't tell Lisa.
[attachment=0:8m1tknbn]DSC00202.JPG[/attachment:8m1tknbn]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If you look at the sign on top of the safe it says Lisa. :lol: To funny. I bet it really says USA, just the angle. I think it's really Lisa's safe and she lets you look in it some times. Hope Lisa's new rifle is a shooter. Have fun.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It looks like Lisa has a been a good girl this year. Hopefully she'll get some cartridges in her stocking to go with it..


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> If you look at the sign on top of the safe it says Lisa. :lol: To funny. I bet it really says USA, just the angle. I think it's really Lisa's safe and she lets you look in it some times. Hope Lisa's new rifle is a shooter. Have fun.


It does say Lisa. Some Lisa Merkowski won the US Senate vote while we were in Alaska. We snapped this up the day after the election.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice longbow.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at the sign on top of the safe it says Lisa. :lol: To funny. I bet it really says USA, just the angle. I think it's really Lisa's safe and she lets you look in it some times. Hope Lisa's new rifle is a shooter. Have fun.
> ...


Ok. So is it Lisa's safe ?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Ok. So is it Lisa's safe ?


No but she's going to need her own pretty soon. She's also taken a liking to my 6.5x284. She's got some idea about competing with it next summer :roll: .


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

LUCKY LISA!!!! be careful not to lap the backside of the lugs. What kind of bedding compound are you gonna use on the tupperware? Its a 243 win right? do they stil make the 240 weatherby mag?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

chet said:


> do they stil make the 240 weatherby mag?


They sure do! But I think the .243 AI has overshadowed it in popularity (just my thoughts on it though)

Longbow, I almost didnt recognize you with that new shiny avatar!

Maybe you can post up some pics of your progress on the rifle for us guys that dont know how to do it themselves (and end up paying someone else to do it)?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> chet said:
> 
> 
> > do they stil make the 240 weatherby mag?
> ...


Shoot with youtube you can become a master in about any craft nowadays.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Shoot with youtube you can become a master in about any craft nowadays.


See Mike, this is why I like ya. You seem to make good points when I make not so bright comments


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice addition!

but did someone mention 6.5X284? and i know i noticed something about a 338EDGE somewhere! 

...NOW you're talk'n!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Shoot with youtube you can become a master in about any craft nowadays.


LOL! That's like saying you can become like Peyton Manning by watching him play every week! I get your point though, Mike. It definitely helps to educate.


----------

